# Winter Tyres Banned in Italy - Summer from 14th May



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Google will answer your questions.

http://www.tyrepress.com/2014/04/not-changing-to-summer-tyres-can-be-expensive-in-italy/

TM


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Can't see them banning m&s and snowflake marked tyres per se.

I think that the " tyres that bear a slower speed rating than the car’s maximum speed" part of the article that is the relevant bit.

Must admit I didn't know that it would be legal to fit "tyres that bear slower speed rating than the car's maximum speed" at any time of the year.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes that's the important bit, why would you ever fit tyres with a speed rating lower than the vehicles maximum speed.

Paul.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

In that case I look forward to summer tyres being banned for the other half of the year. 
Not changing them for winters is potentially far more dangerous.

Notwithstanding that I wonder what rating of tyre would be less than a motorhome's maximum speed requirement? "A"?


----------

